# Superlight Quick Releases + Cool Shop



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Found a relatively inexpensive way to loose a few ounces-KCNC quick releases.
They are 45 grams FOR THE PAIR. 
American Classic's fantastic Ti skewers come in at 45 grams for the rear alone. Same with Salsas. 
For about the same price, you can get these; $65 at Stealth Cycling
http://www.stealthcycling.com/product/KCNCSKEW/KCNC_Ti_Skewers_42g.html
(also available at Fairwheel Bikes).
The quality of the lever, skewer, and nut is very impressive.
However the springs kind of suck (use your old ones) so be forewarned.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Is your weight actual or claimed? Also, is it with the original springs or the ones you replaced with? Just curious because I needed a new set of skewers and bought some that have a claimed weight of 75 gm/pair. My old ones were about 115 and cost about the same ($25/pair), so I figured that was kinda sorta a free loss of an ounce. Yea, that's the ticket!


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

45 actual grams; the site said 42.
The springs are negligible.

I have to say, very impressive. Here are some pics:


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Camilo said:


> Is your weight actual or claimed? Also, is it with the original springs or the ones you replaced with? Just curious because I needed a new set of skewers and bought some that have a claimed weight of 75 gm/pair. My old ones were about 115 and cost about the same ($25/pair), so I figured that was kinda sorta a free loss of an ounce. Yea, that's the ticket!


That's the real weight. I use and sell them and they are VERY popular now. Light, Strong and cheap!


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Didn't KORE have some exactly like these (probably were the same underneath).
I can't find them anywhere any more.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Plus they look cool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## tele (Mar 10, 2005)

anyone know the difference between the mtb and road versions? weight difference is almost nil, but can find the mtb versions cheaper.


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

tele said:


> anyone know the difference between the mtb and road versions? weight difference is almost nil, but can find the mtb versions cheaper.



130mm rear for road, 135mm rear for mtn. front width is the same.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

tele said:


> anyone know the difference between the mtb and road versions? weight difference is almost nil, but can find the mtb versions cheaper.


Nothing but size.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Pretty trick looking!


----------



## tele (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks for the sizing info, i knew that, really. I guess I meant that for the same weight, is the mtb version as strong or reliable? wouldn't mtb conditions need a stronger skewer? or is it that the skewer is strong enough for mtb and is really really strong for road? just thinking out loud.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

tele said:


> thanks for the sizing info, i knew that, really. I guess I meant that for the same weight, is the mtb version as strong or reliable? wouldn't mtb conditions need a stronger skewer? or is it that the skewer is strong enough for mtb and is really really strong for road? just thinking out loud.


Same material and same strength. hey are designed for MTBs and cut down for road bikes.


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

I don't think the strength of the axle matters that much because it's purpose is to just hold the end pieces together. What matters is the clamping power of the QR and strength of the bolts. The KCNC lever has a lot of leverage and it seems to close tightly.
For comparison, I've had quick releases for my road bike from Nimble and Hed--that didn't close as tightly as the KCNC. Long way of saying that the KCNCs are pretty impressive and should be fine for MTB use.
If you are really worried though, I think the Salsa Skewers (at 2x the weight) are bomb proof.


----------



## tantra (Jan 8, 2008)

How well does that quick-release work? Is it easy to get the right tension?


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Yep, pretty much like any other QR.


----------



## superspec (Feb 25, 2009)

they make some cool stuff, last week i ordered some for my mountain bike.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

twain said:


> Didn't KORE have some exactly like these (probably were the same underneath).
> I can't find them anywhere any more.


You might be thinking of Hope. The levers are close to the same.
Cooks Brothers had a skewer back in the early 90's thus both are a rip off of their design.
I used the old Ringle Ti-Sticks, still have on a bike, with out problems on a Merlin and suspension.
I have read that they come loose and are not as strong as internal cams but I never had an issue.
In my older age, I am a little worried using them for cross and MTB.


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Bingo-it was the Cook Bros ones. Thanks for jarring my memory.
I had the Ringle seat post QR; could never get it tight enough.


----------



## chirider990 (Apr 18, 2004)

i have a set of these too and love them. Come in a slick package also.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

twain said:


> I had the Ringle seat post QR; could never get it tight enough.


I have a set of old Ringle skewers on one of my knockaround bikes and never have experienced problems with them (even when I was using them on my mtb in the '90s). IIRC their design required the user to tighten much like a normal qr, but after the lever was folded over to the 'closed' position it was supposed to be tightened manually (like turning a wing nut) 1/2 turn. This always seemed to work.

Just adding this note in for the benefit of anyone who may have picked up some old Ringle's w/o the literature...


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm interested in the Carbon Ti skewers - 30 grams and hot as hell, but something that light puts the fear of god in me. 

Right now I'm running the DT Swiss RWS skewers - light enough and a cool concept, but removing wheels is kind of a pain in the ass.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Dick Rhee said:


> .....Right now I'm running the DT Swiss RWS skewers - light enough and a cool concept, but removing wheels is kind of a pain in the ass.


A few weeks ago, I ordered a set for a new build. Excel sent a MTB rear skewer so I returned it and they sent a road version.

Then I noticed the levers were different. And in trying the rear skewer on the Moots frame, it just couldn't get adjusted anywhere to suit me.

So yesterday I sent them back.

They were the same weight as some old Salsa Ti skewers I already had that actually fit quite well with the Moots dropout. And I saved $130.00!


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

You know, I think we had this conversation on the Moots board. I'm surprised you had so many issues; I ran them on my Moots and they worked just fine. I can't imagine they changed the dropouts that much since my frame was produced in '05. 

If you don't mind my asking, what problems were you having in the 'adjustment'?


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

The KCNC's are bomb proof, I used them for cyclocross here in bumpy norcal and trust me I do not ride smooth at all. They have never slipped like my Salsa Ti's use to and will continue to use them next season. Give Jeremy an email and get them from him he is a good guy and will mail them out to you quick, here is the link www.plusonelap.com


----------



## superspec (Feb 25, 2009)

i got my KCNC skewers in monday, put them on yesterday and love them so far.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Dick Rhee said:


> You know, I think we had this conversation on the Moots board. I'm surprised you had so many issues; I ran them on my Moots and they worked just fine. I can't imagine they changed the dropouts that much since my frame was produced in '05.
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, what problems were you having in the 'adjustment'?


I'm not communicating well. There was no problem with the adjustment. 

I just didn't like the limitation as to the way I had to point the levers after the adjustment.

That's just me.

I'm reasonably sure my Moots dropouts are like yours. Mine is a Compact SL. THey stopped making them a couple years ago.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

MerlinAma said:


> I just didn't like the limitation as to the way I had to point the levers after the adjustment.


Okay, but once you've tightened the levers to the correct compression, you can lift the lever off the cam and move it to any position you want. I take it I'm missing the boat; I just had my last final today and my brain is totally tried.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Dick Rhee said:


> ......you can lift the lever off the cam and move it to any position you want..........


Except the rear dropout on the Moots has that little half moon shaped "fender" which prevents the lever from being adjusted in the 180 degree section.


----------

